# Bonne année à tous !



## Christophe31 (1 Janvier 2012)

Tout est dans le titre.


----------



## wath68 (1 Janvier 2012)

Yep, toi même.

Meilleurs voeux pour 2012 à tous.

P'tain j'ai mal au cheveux de la tête :affraid:


----------



## Scalounet (1 Janvier 2012)

Tout pareil !! 

Pour la peine, jvous ai choisi un truc bien kitch


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Janvier 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Yep, toi même.
> 
> Meilleurs voeux pour 2012 à tous.
> 
> P'tain j'ai mal au cheveux de la tête :affraid:



Wath rien a dire sur rangement du message c'est toi le chef , mais à la base c'était pour dire bonne année au forumeur de la parte Customization, voilà pourquo je l'avais mis là. IL y a un topic spécial bonne année pour le reste du forum dans La Terrasse.


----------



## wath68 (1 Janvier 2012)

C'est pô moi qu'a déplacé le post


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Janvier 2012)

*Revenir en arrière*
serait absolument inacceptable.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Février 2012)

ou comment se faire de la pub


----------



## ergu (14 Février 2012)

En remontant un sujet à deux balles un mois et demi après...


----------



## Arlequin (14 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> En remontant un sujet à deux balles un mois et demi après...



oups ...

Bonne Année Ergu :love:


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2012)

Il était un petit dragon
Qui aimait bien les champignons.
Il avait un sacré menton
Qui faisait peur aux sales morpions.

Gare au dragon hon hon hon hon&#8230; (bis)


----------

